# If Myers-Briggs Existed in Biblical Times



## Banned (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## MHealthJo (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha, that's cool. 

I also really like the sci-fi, fantasy, fairy tale or pop-culture ones.


----------

